# Q7 From JE Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi Q7, a "third generation" SUV, has yet to be launched on the market. Those who have ordered one still a have a few weeks to wait. Future Q7 owners can use this waiting time, however, to arrange an appointment with Audi customising specialist JE DESIGN in Leingarten, Germany. This tuning specialist has namely not been idling since the presentation of the Q7 and already has a few modifications up its sleeve for this muscle car from Ingolstadt. Further conversion measures have already been firmly decided.
For the 3 litre V6 TDI, JE DESIGN is offering a power boost by means of a modified engine management system. The standard data of 171 kW/233 bhp and 500 Nm are being pushed up by the Audi specialists to 210 kW/285 bhp and 550 Nm, thus lending this powerful super ship greater supremacy. For example, the top speed goes up from 210 to 219 km/h. The acceleration from 0-100 km/h is improved from 9.1 to 8.4 seconds. These modifications also of course include a TÜV parts certificate. Customers also need not be concerned about complying with EE regulations.
Also available on time for the market launch are wheels in up to a 10 x 22 inch design with size 295/30 R 22 tyres in addition to an electronic lowering system for the Q7's air suspension.
Currently in preparation is a comprehensive, customised styling suite with headlight covers, a front spoiler including inserts for twin headlights, as well as side sills and a rear apron plus various sports exhaust systems. The highlight of the JE DESIGN conversions will be (as already known from the JE DESIGN Touareg) an impressive wide body conversion kit featuring striking wheel arch extensions.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Q7 From JE Design ([email protected])*

Ewww just as bad at the JE Toaureg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

